# Music is now Propaganda #139



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Rock music is now in the propaganda business. Are you a Boy Scout or Girl Scout? Why not be both! Electoral College? Who needs one of those old pesky things! Plus some other junk that will enlighten and entertain you.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-02-04T23_36_56-08_00


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Everything is propaganda, and/or politically driven. Even comedy carries more of a 'lecture' than a good laugh.

My wife is still torturing herself with TV. Then she comes to bed and complains about the content and quality of modern sit-coms.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

The song is yackety sax from the Benny Hill show. I wonder how many people could be mobilized to call ICE with a hot tip on where the illegals will be tonight.
The address is U.S. House of Representatives, Washington, DC 20515


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Now I am going to have to record the SOTU address in case the D-bags walk out I can play that song and watch in FF.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

jimb1972 said:


> Now I am going to have to record the SOTU address in case the D-bags walk out I can play that song and watch in FF.


The sound of the libtards shuffling out will be drowned out by the entire red midsection of the USA.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Everything is propaganda, and/or politically driven. Even comedy carries more of a 'lecture' than a good laugh.
> 
> My wife is still torturing herself with TV. Then she comes to bed and complains about the content and quality of modern sit-coms.


If you have Netflix watch The Ranch. Definitely not leaning Left. But can be a little raunchy.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> But can be a little raunchy.


Oh, that may be a deal-breaker for me.

As a former biker, we were always doing charity work and choir practice. We were known far and wide for our chastity.

Well, I did get a bit of a torrid world view. I once kissed a girl I had no intention of marrying.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It has been for some time. Rap is source of anger and hate meant to get people worked up to violence. And it works.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> It has been for some time. Rap is source of anger and hate meant to get people worked up to violence. And it works.


You are right up to a point, not all rap is violent or depraved. I am not a fan of any of it, but the whole genre is not evil.


----------

